# Nicknames, and how you got them



## stove

Hmm, I was thinkin this over with my brother the other day, and I realized I've got a few funny ones. Anyone else?

Stove- I taught a bunch of euro HHer how to build simple alky stoves at a gathering in Paris
GunKid- Hung a .223 target outside my door Freshman year of Uni to discourage thieves. Worked.
Muncheechee- Reminded a counselor of her stuffed monkey at summer camp. I might have been 10. My brother still uses this
Lips- Coach couldn't pronounce my last name (Contrary to any sexual innuendo)
Knife- Always carried one. Always do.
Ghost- Used to be pretty good at sneaking up on people. In locked rooms. From across town.
God- Uhh, I'm immortal. Many have tried to disprove this, none have succeeded. Blame Kai.
Frodo- Used to walk around in shorts & tshirt (barefoot). Year round. Upstate NY. In the snow.
Statutory Ape (Ape for short)- Don't honestly remember, but it was when I was sXe...
And, of course, Matt. :cheers:


----------



## Ravie

uhhh okay

Ravie- My best friend named me ravie because i think raves are dumb so it was supposed to be ironic and i guess it stuck.

BLARG-went to a show and got so wasted i thought i was going to die. puked and dry heaved so bad for 3 hours that apparently it sounded like "blarg" when i puked.

The Wind- uhhh well thats just something i started when i was stoned. Im the wind and I kick ass.

"hey you"- what people call me after a night of drinking lol

kare-bear- childhood name lol


----------



## cancer

cancer- my ex gave it to me cause according to him its "hard to get ride of me"
Liter- my road dog thinks my name (leah) sounds like it


----------



## eatmonksus

-eyebrows, i used to shave them off, so no one could read me
- GG Logan- i LOVE GG, not sure where Logan came from.
- skunk, i tend to not shower...


----------



## Shoestring

*"Shoestring" given to me by my hobo father "Doc".*
*Mel McDaniel country singer sang a song called "Shoestring". About a hobo that lived down by the railroad tracks. *
*"Doc" was given to my father by "his" father being he was a doctor in the 1910's & 1920's. Paw-Paw "Doc Parker" was his name.......*
*Even "HE" rode freight trains, so you can see why real, true hobo-life has stuck in my family for three generations! (Real hobo-lifestyle that is)! "Doc Parker", (my grandpappy) killed himself by letting a train run him over at the end of his hobo career! *


----------



## Speedy

Speedy was kind of an accident. everyone used to call me chops cause I used to have these really awful sideburns. One day when me and my girl were in north carolina a couple kids came up to talk to us. One of the guys asks me my name and before I can answer, my girl yells out SPEEDY! She burst out laughing while im trying to tell them all tough that everybody calls me chops. Ended up hooking up with those kids for a minute and they thought it was so fucking funny that they started calling me speedy, and whenever anyone else asked who I was they would yell out Speedy before I had time to answer. Still dont know why she blurted out speedy, but it sounds like im not the only one to get a random name.


----------



## Shoestring

*There was a guy in my high school that had tremendously large/long sideburns and eveybody picked on this guy though! They'd stick a sign on his back, & the favorite one of everybody's was "Sideburn jobs only $2.00. Imply to the front"! And this was when sideburns were just out, and razor-sides were in-big time is why I guess they picked on him about it? I had burns for a while, they just don't look right on me. Some people look good with them, I guess it's what shape head you have??? Like how a person looks nice with a ball-cap vs. another person wearing a cowboy hat.......*



Speedy said:


> Speedy was kind of an accident. everyone used to call me chops cause I used to have these really awful sideburns. One day when me and my girl were in north carolina a couple kids came up to talk to us. One of the guys asks me my name and before I can answer, my girl yells out SPEEDY! She burst out laughing while im trying to tell them all tough that everybody calls me chops. Ended up hooking up with those kids for a minute and they thought it was so fucking funny that they started calling me speedy, and whenever anyone else asked who I was they would yell out Speedy before I had time to answer. Still dont know why she blurted out speedy, but it sounds like im not the only one to get a random name.


----------



## Shoestring

*Don't know about "Aglet" though?.....Sounds like what you'd call a small farm/feed supply store.....haha! (*"*Dmac66" does like it though)......**[*quote=ArrowInOre;34781]dmac has dubbed my kid 'Bolt'. From what he said a 'bolt is the tiny arrows that you use in a smaller crossbow. ' Cute huh...Like the Aglet on a shoestring, Oh funny stuff...funny stuff[/quote]


----------



## Komjaunimas

My original nickname is Komjaunimas, translated from Lithuanian it would [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komsomol[/ame]be] because i had to learn few pages for history class about communism and i learnt too much, it had nothing to do with what i became now. But later my ideology evolved into a red punk and i addopted this nickname, due to the fact that it's quite long, friends and other people often use shortened version Komnis (a human in coma [ alcoholic coma in this particular situation ] ) or just Koma ( coma [ also in alcoholic terms ] )


----------



## run&glow

This summer the name "Gypo' Meg" Started circulating to describe me because I lived in this thing...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

lets see...

ASSHOLE-given to me by pretty much all the females while working in yosemite park because I wouldnt give any of them time of day I just wanted to save up and get out

CAPTAIN AHAB-I love drinkin captain morgan..no clue where ahab comes into play...mby dick maybe dunno what it has to do with me

MITTONZ-my official pet name given to me by my girlfriend her whole family calls me it now

Stinky cheeseman..name of a book, cheeseman's my last name, and well I stink


----------



## spud

spud- im irish and i can cook a potatoe about a thousand different ways
critter- self expanatory


----------



## stove

One more for me I forgot about:

Gourmando. I worked at a computer shop, we would always order out, and about half the time, someone else would walk away with the order for "Matt." I've never lost an order for "Gourmando", though I've had questions as to the spelling occasionally.


----------



## bote

I caught a freighter across the Atlantic and when I got back, I went to the FTAA protests. I needed an alias for super-secret stuff, like yelling "A qui les rues? A nous les rues!" and my friend started calling me Boat. I wrote some articles and I thought Bote looked like a name, could be Burmese or something?


----------



## shua

I was really baked and taking about how people only shorten the first part of there name and rarely the last part, my name being joshua ended up with shua. All my friends ive known since i was a little shit head kid (still am but now im bigger ) still call me it.


----------



## dirty_feet

I like to bite my toenails and spit them across the way, and as a kid I was always chewing on my toes and biting the skin off and what not - my sister was absolutely disgusted by it and was always yelling about how I had dirty, filthy feet, every now and then she would call me dirty feet. Then I got a tattoo on my foot that says "Clean kids get sick and DIE" and so I found it justified to give into the nickname at that point. When I hiked the AT it became Durrday Feet - due to the accent in the south, and at most times - just, simply, - Dirty - and I love it.


----------



## ReturnTrip

Me, My name is Timm Sparks- Its my real name and people are having trouble finding me an actual name thats better than my real one.

my bassist, Stabby- We called him it after he bought a brand new knife. He would stay how much he wanted to use it and such and we told him someone was going to get stabbed by him one day. So his name became stabby. Then later that SAME day, he was carving something in a log on Cape Cod and my drummer tried to put sand down his pants and Stabby went "stoopp goddammit" and forgot the knife was in his hand and swung back and actually stabbed him. we couldnt play a show that night.

my guitarist, chup- he hates ketchup and we would bother him to no fucking end asking why he didnt like it..and he would actually get mad to the point that he was going to punch someone in the face. so the name stuck


----------



## Band-Aid

My friends gave it to me cause im clumsy as fuck.....N then i started skatin...Nuff said


----------



## Nym

Nym= short for Nymphetamine Girl= mean Overdose Girl

I used to be a real bad Junkie and overdosed quite a bit, so my cousin showed me the song Nymphetamine Girl by Cradle of Filth and said the song reminded him of me and how im always fucking myself up. It made me feel hurt to hear that because the song was about some chick dying. SO, Im now clean after a 4 year addiction


----------



## Ravie

wow. glad to hear your alive and not retarded!


----------



## Cpt_knuckles

Cpt_knuckles cuses my friends say i look like him (big nose) and cuses im a total asshole hahah


----------



## Ravie

haha like i said before i realy like that name haha i'm so fucking lame because of how much i wish it was mine.


----------



## Supertramp

so i got
Earl - A guy who's giving me a tattoo soon, who i met by chance when i became best of friends with a kid who lets me surf his couch often, kept forgetting my real name, Nigel, so he named me Earl
Supertramp - We were reading "Into The Wild" in English class, and some smartass announced that i was Alexander Supertramp, so for a while, i was known as Supertramp at my school


----------



## Supertramp

also, i have a friend here who's name is actually Emily Nuckles. Thought you would think that's cool


----------



## Beer Mortal

For the past few months Ive been called Two-Tone by almost anyone I meet or close friends. Because of my half half hair obviously. 
Before that it was just cammy, short for carmen. 
Im kinda used to twotone hahaha


----------



## fuck it!

smellsea, cause my real name is chelsea and i can get pretty rank sometimes. i don't even remember how it started i woke up at a party with it written on the cup i was drinking out of and every one just called me that from then on in.


----------



## NickCofphee

Me and my friends had this notebook of weird creatures and characters in 8th grade. "Deranged Nick Cofphee" was one I drew. He had bloodshot eyes and a Mr. Coffee maker for a hand.


----------



## Beer Mortal

to update my last post, I guess My friends have decided on calling me crypt-tone
because of my interests in cryptids and mostly my half half hair.
I like that much bettert han two tone, it sparks many jokes


----------



## moe

it's lame how i never really got a nickname that just stuck to me by people u know.
=[
it's just mony. 
take away the ika, add a y, that's why.=p


----------



## tapes

tapes - given to me due to my obsession with recording on the audio cassette format and with collecting old cassettes found at thrift stores/people's houses/etc.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf

jokey bogus calls me dopey because everytime i show up i'm always fucked up on something
and then i'm also delta 1 because that's my phoenetic codename


----------



## wokofshame

grasshopper after the tv show Kung Fu, partly given to me purposely that i'd call our boss "master"
johhnny flash- i used to be pretty fast walker
red blaze- ripped my arms up climbing an overhang in front of a lot of people on the AT and left a trail of "redblazes"
stringbean- my mom's probably would have named me this if not for my dad
monster- my sister in law calls me this for eating so much and lifting heavy shit
Murt because i mumbled really badly on my first day of work- actually most of my first season- on TFC- and that's the one that really stuck so i kept the monicker for hoboin


----------



## jesse

iv never really had much of a nickname bt scooter seems to be sticking.


----------



## Bugg(A)

I have been called Bugga for like 8 years due to my incessant bugging of other riders about information when I first started riding. I have been riding under Bugga ever since.


----------



## incendiary

I don't really have a specific nickname, but I've been referred to as 'girl with the samosas', rob and lasagna (the latter two for no apparent reason).


----------



## JahDucky

Ah! I am in love with all these little doo-deeleys about your nicknames. I love hearing about nicknames!

Mine, *Ducky*, came from myself at first. I love rubber ducks sew sew very much. And I moved somewhere and started meeting people off of myspace...default name "Ducky" and everyone called me Ducky...or Emily(names not Em but I liked it). After a while it grew on me. I am everything a rubber duck should be...Im fun and cute(now im just being into myself) and I love hangin out in the water...specialy the bathroom area..Oh how I love tubs!!!! And just like a rubber duck i tend to annoy after a wee bit of talking. ah well.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Had to have a tire changed in California.

Good service. The guy was Hispanic. I could not understand a word he said.

He asked me, "You Pakistan?"

I just looked at him. He asked, "Pakistan?"

Packers fan. I had Wisconsin plates. Was I a Packers fan?

My nick is Stan, short for the Pakii name. "How you doing, thank you very much."

I am anglo, I just laugh about Stan.


----------



## shua

awesome.
i love how everyone on this site has a badass story of how they got there nick names :]


----------



## Matt Derrick

mine came from way back in the day (1999) when i lived in van nuys, ca. when i first moved from idaho to los angeles and didn't know shit about anything, i became really good friends with this couple called Sid and Barbie. We got along really well, and i got an apartment and let them move in, with the promise they would get jobs and help me out. anyways, after 3 months and many many ridiculous parties, they still hadn't gotten jobs and i finally lost it and kicked them out. they came back a week later and broke into my apartment and stole everything i had, including my checkbook! they ended up writing a bunch of bad checks and i couldn't pay rent, so i got evicted.

i left los angeles for a few months after that, feeling really angry about life, and the ideals of "punk rock" and (what my conception of which was at the time) anarchy. so like i said i was really angry a lot of the time about how no one really cared about their ideals and they were all just a bunch of fashion punks. and i drank a LOT. so my name came mostly from being angry and being drunk (the UK english slang for drunk = pist).

it's kinda ironic nowadays, as im an extremely nice/laid back guy, and you REALLY have to push my buttons to piss me off. it's generally pretty hard to make me mad. also, im not nearly as bad of a drunk as i used to be. i would like to have a new name honestly, but at this point everyone knows me by it, so it's kinda hard to escape


----------



## Poe Boy

Poe Boy Roy -- cuz I used to walk around with this torn up raggedy old book of Edgar Allen Poe stories. Only a poor boy would own such a ratted out book. So in a play on words and my name, Poe Boy Roy was born.

Wut -- because I did a lot of fucked up shit and the first words out of people's mouths when they saw me was "What the fuck?" Like the time a security guard (off duty) was called to an apartment complex we were partying at because someone FIVE MILES down the road complained about the noise. Well, this party spanned 3 apartments. I was drinking beeer all night and desperately had to piss. So I was going from apartment to apartment to try and find a bathroom that wasn't occupied. Well, apparently, he went into the first apt while I was coming out of the last. I had to go so bad, I just went to the veranda (2nd floor) and started pissing. he comes out and screams "What the fuck!?!" Seems, if I had looked down, I'd have seen I was pissing in his convertible parked below. . .

Mick -- named after Micheal J. "Crocodile" Dundee. Who was popular when I was using my Australian gig to hitch. Told people my name was "Mick", LOL.


----------



## ray beez

mine i got from my roller derby brothers and sistahs!!
we all have to have kind of an alter ego when we have competitions or scrimmages, i am the youngest and smallest on the team, and everyone was trying to come up with an intimidating name, one of the guys said your not very intimidating, you remind me of a teeny tiny little mouse, and before practice he would bother me and make fun of me snacking and say what are you eating sunflower seeds,you are a fucking mouse!! one of my other friends told him to leave me alone imma give him rabies. so they thought that was perfect. my full derby name is baby raybeez #33 still not as intimidating but it fits.
heres some other names of roller guys and girls i think are neat

skankenstien- i was gonna use this but it was already taken by someone in az

trampon- we played against her one time she has a tampon shooter she made out of pvc pipe and shoots tampons into the crowd

cleo torez- this one is from a daycare swindlers song i know. get it clitoris!! lol

tess tickles- one of the girls that used to play with us but she got hurt and doesnt sk8 anymore. one of the guys on our team wants this name haha. 

blondie dangerslut- the captain of my team!! antihero roller derby!!

orangina- a red headed girl on the richmond team, her whole thing is she has these giant orange ruffley bloomers under her skirt she flashes at ppl during scrimmages its crazy as hell cause she has to be like in her forties and 5'4 and shes the toughest girl on the team.


----------



## wartomods

omg, roller derbi, awsome


----------



## Mouse

mouse = my step father is very good at giving nicknames to people he likes (note, my brother doesn't have one...hmm?) well, when I was little I used to be really obsessed with Minnie Mouse stuff. my mom dressed me up as the character for halloween one year. the picture was always floating around the house and when my step dad came into the picture he saw it, realized it fit me, and stared calling me Mallory Mouse and he'd sing that mouse club theme song to me with my name in it instead of Mickey. 

after getting older i started to hate it as most kids would. but then I started traveling. i used to wear duck diaper pins on my clothes and ended up getting them tatted on my neck so I kinda gave myself the name Ducky becasue it fit and i knew people would remember me by that because of the tatts. But then I got really bored with that cuz I didn't personally identify with it and it wouldn't really stick cuz i guess people could tell. So i started going by Mouse and it sticks hardcore cuz it's like my second name from childhood and no matter where i go I can take at least that small part of home with me.


----------



## L.C.

l.c. is short for lawnchair. short version i got into a fight at a party an beat someone with a lawnchair. i fucking hated the name,so people called me it even more. now that i'm back home i ran into 2 friends from highschool who still know me by that 14 yrs later.
when i was locked up in gun club in wpb.fl the trays were small as fuck. so i would ask everyone for there mashed potatoes, and i was skinny as hell.[too much partyinng not enough eating] so they called me potatoe slim.

i was called ellis as in ellis island because i was doing whippits, and smoking with some friends i passed out. i felt i was going down and the only thing i could grab on to was a candle. as my knees buckled i guess i held that candle high and proud. i think they called me ellis cause the statue of liberty is too long.

middle school my name was footstink my buudies were shitface and rapescene.the first 2 are self explainatory.the other, we called him that cause he got so frustrated cause he couldn't get laid. we figured he would then lose it someday and cause a rapescene.


----------



## sydneybla

squid-rhymes kinda with syd
squidney- like sydney
sweetpea- what my one friend calls me


----------



## steelcitybrew

Back in the day I used to drink alot and get very stumbly and sloppy when I drank. Someone called me pisstank and it stuck. I fuckin hated that nickname, nowadays no one really calls me that except my close friends who were around when the nickname was dubbed. I dont really have any other nicknames these days.


----------



## simpletoremember

Mischief: I was hanging out in Corona, CA drinking at this park with some randoms before a show at the Showcase. I had a pocket full of firecrackers and a slingshot. While drinking I shot fireworks off at cars passing by. A couple of them started calling me Mischief, and it kind of stuck around with me and my friends. Now-a-days I might introduce myself as Matty Mischief.

HAM: There was frost on the outside windows of the car as my girlfriend at the time is fueling the car, writes MATT with a heart around it, but to me it looked backwards. I asked, "Ham?" and the rest of the kids started to laugh and called me Ham for the rest of the trip.

Clancy: When I was 15 and first traveling, hitching to punk shows around the state of Montana. People started calling me Clancy being it was the small redneck down I was from.


----------



## MrD

My last name starts with a D, so I am of course Mr.D
Do not quite remember how it came to be my nickname tho.
Had it since I was a kid, 10-11 or so,
I remember my parents even put it on my birthday cake one year!
Generally I just introduce my self as "D" tho, far simpler.


----------



## xmaggotx

i always thought it was short for DS...


----------



## joemojave

Fire Hydrant: Because I ran into a fire hydrant in XC and flipped, rolled, and kept running without missing a beat. At least thats how the story goes when I tell it.


----------



## MrD

xmaggotx said:


> i always thought it was short for DS...


 
What is this, grade school?


----------



## nickt29

sorry, double post


----------



## nickt29

Tallcan- my last name sounds just like tallcan so that caught on last summer for obvious reasons. 

or my "formal nickname" is Brick Tallcan obviously because brick rhymes with Nick, duhh. during a phase of heavy drinking in the past, i was known to often collect bricks or rocks from around where ever i was in preparation for some event in which my drunken mind thought that they would be needed. but they were rarely ever used, i would just drunkenly hold on to them, "just in case". thank god im out of that fucking phase of being a completely blacked out wastoid all the time, but the name has still stuck none the less


----------



## Dumpsterhump

Ginger - I'm a redhead haha
Kamakazee - Sounds like my last name


----------



## FinnFiasco

Finn- My last name is Finigan, so it just got abbreviated.

Fiasco- I got this name after a summer of being madly drunk, and every morning waking up what had happened to the house. Whenever I asked my roommate, he would just shake his head, and mutter, " It was a fucking fiasco...". I started yelling about it when we were drunk, and it just stuck with the crew we had around.


----------



## Fatbacksack

Fatbacksack- my pack used to top out at 50+ lbs. ive lightened it since but the name stuck
Dirty Soap- cuz even though i live a dirty life i still like to shower
Nice Guy Eddie- an old friend of mine by the name of Crispy just randomly called me that one day, and thereafter, while sittin on a bench in town (white plains NY)



... word.


----------



## goggles

*Goggles* - Cause of what I wear on top of my head. I don't have a better picture except for on facebook. Its a birthday gift from family overseas. And someone started calling me it last year. So the name stuck and I was quite fond of it, even though my folks still question the other family members as to why it was sent. 

-Goggles


----------



## CanoeTramp

Biscuit - given to me buy my girlfriend because I hate to shave, - Whisker Biscuit shortened to Biscuit. I usally get call Biscuit when I'm looking a little scraggly.


----------



## EastCoast315

stove said:


> , but it was when I was sXe...



If you aren't now you never were


They called me Beaver back when I wore my fur hat EVERYWHERE. Wore that thing to fucking funerals even
Lately people've called me "scout" because when walking in a group I walk faster than everyone else, becoming the scout for the group.
And "fiend" because I drink so much damn coffee....


----------

